# Moving from Australia to the US



## SaraG (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi all, 

My husband has recently been told that he may be asked to move to the USA to continue his work (company was sold to an american company 2 years ago, husband has been travelling from Sydney office to office USA every 3 months or so). Im excited, but very nervous about this and am not even sure where to start with this. 

So hubby would have a job. Then there is myself and our two young children 3yrs and almost 2 years. How does it even work? His company would be paying for our transfer and I assume "sponsering" him to move there. Will I be able to move there as his partner? What sort of Visa do I need? We are looking at moving for roughly 2 years and then hope to return to Australia. 

We are looking at moving to the Santa Clara area (Los Altos is where his office is). Any advice on what areas to look at? 

What else do I need to look at? Will I be able to work after a certain amount of time?

Im really nervous about this as we will be leaving family and friends behind and going to a new country where we know no-one (well hubby knows guys from work). 

We were also thinking of having a child in the next year or so. What is the medical system like?

So confused, excited, scared! Help please!


----------



## USC (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Sara,

Your post doesn't really provide enough information to answer your questions. Your husband needs to find out exactly on what kind of visa they are going to transfer him and whether they will be providing health insurance etc etc.

However, my guess is that they would transfer him on a L1 if that is in fact the case you would be on a L2. On a L2 you would be able to work and study in the US. You would also be able to freely travel back and forth to to Australia. If his company provides health insurance you needn't worry about the medical system and would have access to excellent medical facilities.

I can't answer specific questions about the Santa Clara area and even though Sydney is a hard act to follow, you will like California.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Santa Clara is a GREAT area - I used to live in Sunnyvale (which is a really nice town, well worth considering). Los Altos and Palo Alto tend to be pricey, but if you can afford it, rather lovely areas. If possible, you ought to ask if the company would spring for a "house hunting" trip for you and the kids to see the area and get a feel for what sort of accommodation you'd prefer. If not, see if you can get them to put you up for a month or two at the start in one of the "residence hotels" in the area while you look for more permanent diggs.

Whether or not you'll be able to work depends quite a bit on what sort of visa the company is getting for your husband. If this is considered a temporary transfer (i.e. "just" for two years or so) there's a reasonable chance you won't be able to work as a "dependent" on his visa - but there's plenty to do in the area so don't worry about being bored. 

But the good news is that it's the company that has to initiate the whole process - for him and the rest of the family, too. Let them handle the paperwork and just do what they tell you to do as far as responding to the various requests.

The medical system in the US is currently in a state of flux, but your main consideration will probably be what sort of medical insurance your husband's company offers. 

And to start to get a feel for what's going on in the area, you can take a look at the San Jose Mercury News, which is the local newspaper for the Silicon Valley area. Home - San Jose Mercury News
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SaraG (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for the information. 

Bev, Thank you  Sunnyvalle was actually one of the areas that we were looking at. I really would like to come over and have a look around myself before committing to anything. My husband was only there last week, but wasnt able to have a good look around due to time constraints. 
Its good to know that there is plenty to do. I would be hoping to find a playgroup/mothers group to join to meet up with other families and hopefully make some friends. Kids are great for that 

Thank you for the link to the paper. Thats great!


----------



## exlin (Aug 11, 2010)

SaraG said:


> Thanks so much for the information.


Hi Sara,

My husband has just been offered a job in San Jose. His company was previously British but was aquired by a bigger American company 2 years ago.
Like you I feel excited but nervous. I know the area is beautiful but it is expensive and my main concern would be missing the contact i have with my mum, sisters and gorgeous neices over here.
I have 3 children aged 12, 6 and 2. 
My husband's company have offered to pay for us to go and have a look at the area as it is a bit daunting to agree to this huge life change with me never having set foot in the States...

How is it going? This is all new to me. i only found out 3 days ago.

Lindy
x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

exlin said:


> Hi Sara,
> 
> My husband has just been offered a job in San Jose. His company was previously British but was aquired by a bigger American company 2 years ago.
> Like you I feel excited but nervous. I know the area is beautiful but it is expensive and my main concern would be missing the contact i have with my mum, sisters and gorgeous neices over here.
> ...


Make sure the money is right. If your husband does not care - do it! Life is not cheap. You have three little people, ergo you will not work. They will keep you busy but also get you involved with parents and the community. Americans adore children and spoil them rotten. Even your language barrier is only limited. Can you take such a chance away from your kids from you? Live in a new country, meet unusual people, eat food you cannot pronounce and that on company dollar? 
Should this make you feel better - no matter what - Americans put their shorts on one leg at a time - no big difference. Plus you can go home at the end of the adventure unless you will get hooked and try to go the GC route.


----------



## thumpaholden (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Sarah
I'm like you. Hubby's company moved us here. They paid for the whole visa thing and initially moved us across here on an L visa (INTRA-company transfer). As the employee, he gets the L1 visa; as the spouse of an L1 holder, you get the L2 visa.

Someone on this thread wrote that you can work on an L2 visa, which is not automatically true. The L2 visa only give you the right to apply for a Work Authorization (colloquially: work permit). You don't automatically get the right to work. 

Grit your teeth 'cos the process of getting a work permit is very, very, very slow. Nonethless, it's still worth getting a work permit because if you get a job, it's a context for meeting people and making friends which will help you settle in. Of course, your kids day care/school is another opportunity for making friends. These contacts are invaluable for helping with so many little things: like getting recommendations for a good dentist, hair dresser, car dealer, obscure shops. For example, if you want to buy golden syrup for making Anzac biscuits, you'll need a speciality shop and locals are the best source of info about where to find one.

Oh, and if you want a work authorization, don't wash your hubby's passport (like I did - silly me) 'cause you need his passport - with his visa in it - to get your work permit. Once upon a time I had work authorization and a job. Now I don't have either because the process of working with the Australian Consulate to replace his passport, and then with the US consulate (in another country - you can't do it in the US) to get a new visa sticker into his new passport was too long. Without his passport, I couldn't get work authorization, so I don't have a job any more. So... that's why I know very well that an L2 visa doesn't automatically entitle you to work. Oh, and another thing: your visa is probably for 3 years, but the work authorization is only for 2 years. Oh, and the work authorization costs about $350. Not cheap! But still, it's worth it for the social life.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

SaraG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband has recently been told that he may be asked to move to the USA to continue his work (company was sold to an american company 2 years ago, husband has been travelling from Sydney office to office USA every 3 months or so). Im excited, but very nervous about this and am not even sure where to start with this.
> 
> ...


Go for it! You've picked a beautiful place to live where the people are very friendly. And if you're typical Aussies, you're probably great too! Even though you speak "funny", you'll have a great time! Welcome, Mates!


----------

